# Southern California ( mainly UPC) Watts 210



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Due to old age, extended medical leave of absence, and desk job at a supplier for some time before that.... I am out of the loop.

Looking ahead to possibly of wifey needing to replace WH after I fade into the wilderness .... Is the Watts 210 temperature activated gas shut off still allowed in CA??? The place was built that way in '85, and I do have a pressure relief installed on the water supply outside the condo, inboard of the shutoff. Seems I have heard they may not be allowing that anymore.

WH is in a closet off a second floor balcony. Balcony is weather-exposed. WH has a drain pan, so if we just ran a downtube into the pan, it drains through a pipe out onto the deck. Would that fly? Condo assn. would not like to put a pipe thru the wall and down the side of the building.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

grandpa said:


> Due to old age, extended medical leave of absence, and desk job at a supplier for some time before that.... I am out of the loop.
> 
> Looking ahead to possibly of wifey needing to replace WH after I fade into the wilderness .... Is the Watts 210 temperature activated gas shut off still allowed in CA??? The place was built that way in '85, and I do have a pressure relief installed on the water supply outside the condo, inboard of the shutoff. Seems I have heard they may not be allowing that anymore.
> 
> WH is in a closet off a second floor balcony. Balcony is weather-exposed. WH has a drain pan, so if we just ran a downtube into the pan, it drains through a pipe out onto the deck. Would that fly? Condo assn. would not like to put a pipe thru the wall and down the side of the building.


No longer legal at least in the City of Los Angeles.

Mark


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Has to terminate no longer than 6" off the ground.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I know you guys have your own "LA" code, I am in San Diego, where we are on the CA code ( upc slightly modified). I am just hoping that wifey doesn't get taken to the cleaners because I may not be around.

I have a feeling...haven't looked at neighbors yet....that many folks, at the time their WH was last replaced.... just put a tube down into the drain pan. Since most, not necessarily all!!!, were permitted, then apparently that was OK. I know in my building, I am the only one with the outside pressure relief any more!!!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

You would have to check with the AHJ. In San Diego,
By the way that is the way I would run it a t&p with a drain into pan


----------



## gornaor (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi ,I am installer from Home Depot in San Diego area in this point we instal w210 valve because later don't pass inspector that I know


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gornaor said:


> Hi ,I am installer from Home Depot in San Diego area in this point we instal w210 valve because later don't pass inspector that I know


Installer from HD???? How did I miss this one???


----------



## gornaor (Mar 31, 2012)

Ha ha plumbers


----------



## gornaor (Mar 31, 2012)

I am hire to learn something not to show my license Have nice day )


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

The topic is Watts, out of respect to the OP, let's keep it on topic please.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*When I was in Los Angeles, about 
15 years ago I showed my city Inspector where it was listed by the 
Los Angeles testing Lab for it's stated
purpose and use and then was approved by him to be used
*


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

gornaor said:


> Hi ,I am installer from Home Depot in San Diego area in this point we instal w210 valve because later don't pass inspector that I know


 there used to be a writer (Lewis Grizzard) @comedian from Atlanta Ga who used to have a saying "I don't believe id have told that bro" --- eddie from Birmingham al


----------

